# Dog tattoos



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone have any just curious. lets see um. here is one of braxton i have the pics was a couple days after i got it so it looks a lil shiny still


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess you'll always have something to remember Braxton by! I don't have any (DH doesn't really want me to...meh...) but I would like a small wolf paw on my shoulder as they are my spirit animal.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

dude if your payin for tattoos ill take one


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Woody Taylor Woody Taylor is offline
How may I help you?
Seasoned Kennel Barker

Join Date: Mar 2006
Posts: 2,825
Default Re: Dog tattoos
You should have got it on your lower back, right above your waistline. It's not just a chick thing anymore. Think about it. I will pay for it.
__________________



that would be worth an exalt if we had them on this board.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice quote there, Sam. Almost 2,900 posts I've made. Hadn't really thought about that. Wow. Just...wow.

Thank god for Connie, that's all I'm saying.

Steve, line that thing up on your spine, send me the pics confirming it (Kim can take them), and you will have your money. My money is much better than my dog handling skills.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Nice quote there, Sam. Almost 2,900 posts I've made. Hadn't really thought about that. Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> Thank god for Connie, that's all I'm saying..


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was here before you! :lol:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

your on how much you spending. ill make me an appointment soon. i love tattoos. were is everyone elses pics i know im not the only one here


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> your on how much you spending. ill make me an appointment soon. i love tattoos. were is everyone elses pics i know im not the only one here


What did that one run you? 200-250? Extra for a clean needle?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe we can make this a site thing. We can run up a big total, people can match me, get enough and you can get that classic WELCOME TO JAMAICA HAVE A NICE DAY! tattoo. I don't need pictures of that one.

Well, scratch that, I'd need someone from the site to see pictures of it to verify. I'm sure some of the women and 10% of the men would volunteer for this.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

hmmm i know what i want too its on. i say about 200 should cover it


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

alright ive got what i want just tell me when


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Growling dog on lower back is what I'm interested in. Of an appropriate size.

Or something like this. This would be good. Same placement.:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol ok about the philipe clement emblem real big on the back








or this


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I see this as a chance for someone to see your lower back and say "Hey, despite all that vicious dog stuff on his frontside, I can tell by his backside that Steve is a sensitive man." We can go with a dog theme here, how about this one:










I am open to canine violence, though. How about this one:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

whats up with all the precious momments stuff woody


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> whats up with all the precious momments stuff woody


My main hobby, way more important to me than dumb dog stuff.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

you need some snow babies


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Awww Steve I vote for this one....would show the soft side of you


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

haha i think you should get that one lace it's all you. i am gettin another one soon though. dog one. i like tattoos too much


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> haha i think you should get that one lace it's all you. i am gettin another one soon though. dog one. i like tattoos too much


 
Just dont get any tats on your toes, they hurt like a sonofabiscuit. I have 2 "toe rings" one is a flower and the other is a sun, but the sun looks more like a blob if you dont look close.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sonofabiscuit?

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

thats the redkneck dictionary word there


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Wait till you come down here Steve and I'll get my first tattoo at the same time. Got alot of tattoo artists to choose from because of the base here...business has gone down for most of them since the new MCO about no more tattoo's on Marines that can be seen while wearing PT cloths . Prices have gone wayyyyyyy down.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

swweeeeettttt i love tattoos i think im gettin the phillipe clement symbol as my next one


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In gradeschool I accidentally stabbed myself in the finger with a fountain pen. Still have the Royal Blue spot there. 
Does that count for a tat? :-k


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> In gradeschool I accidentally stabbed myself in the finger with a fountain pen. Still have the Royal Blue spot there.
> Does that count for a tat? :-k


Absolutley! \\/


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Lacey, I am hopefully getting a tat before we leave, I am going to get Rylie's hand prints and her name around them.... I might get an envy tat later


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We have a Trooper that has full sleeves. He's required to wear long sleeves shirts when on-duty, year 'round. Ususually we go into short sleeves April 15. He's a dog handler and we affectionately call him "Scratchpad".

DFrost


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

Im looking to get a tattoo once I have the extra money to do it. Still playing around with how exactly I want it but I keep coming back to my first dog's head portrait in the middle of a full moon with an Ohm on his chest....


----------



## Michael Pulford (May 7, 2007)

O.k. here is on of my dog Nyco with a twist. I dont get to show it off much so this is the perfect opportunity.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What are you saying, it isn't noticable under the wife beater???? LOL


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

mike, I LOVE that tat! Its so cool looking!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

you could have at ;east shaved your chest damn man


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I really like that tattoo...definitely have never seen anything like it. =D>


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

your still gettin one when we come down right :twisted:


----------



## Michael Pulford (May 7, 2007)

sorry jeff no wife beaters for me. Iam only a 1/2 ginny. so the other 1/2 cant bear to whare them. LOL


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> your still gettin one when we come down right :twisted:


Yup....not of a dog but I'm definitely getting at least one:smile:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah i know what your getting. as long as your doing it and not chickening out.  lol JK JK


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Michael, that is pretty cool. Love the concept and they did a great job on it.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

come on kadi were is yours.


----------



## Michael Pulford (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Kadi,
The man who did it is truly an artist. I just told him what i was looking for and he did the rest. his name is Scott Fricke, he works out of insight stuido in chicago.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry Steve, I don't have a tattoo. Even the times I've accidentally tattoo'd my thumb with my tattoo gun, it's worn off. The needles aren't set deep enough to be permanent on a human. 

I've thought about getting a small tattoo of Cali one of these days, we'll see. My biggest fear is winding up with some horrible piece of crap, permanently inked into my skin. I've seen more than one that turned out horrible, the person had someone else try to fix it, but it was never what it should have been.


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Set up an appoitment on sunset blvd. a long time in advance, with someone who has won a show.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Sorry Steve, I don't have a tattoo. Even the times I've accidentally tattoo'd my thumb with my tattoo gun, it's worn off. The needles aren't set deep enough to be permanent on a human.
> 
> I've thought about getting a small tattoo of Cali one of these days, we'll see. My biggest fear is winding up with some horrible piece of crap, permanently inked into my skin. I've seen more than one that turned out horrible, the person had someone else try to fix it, but it was never what it should have been.


 how far are you from L. A. you ever heard of Kat Von D. she is awesome at portraits.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Pulford said:


> O.k. here is on of my dog Nyco with a twist. I dont get to show it off much so this is the perfect opportunity.


by far the coolest dog tatoo i've seen. i'm saving it as we speak. we live far enough away from each other that nobody will probably ever know that you stole it from me


----------



## Michael Pulford (May 7, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> by far the coolest dog tatoo i've seen. i'm saving it as we speak. we live far enough away from each other that nobody will probably ever know that you stole it from me


No problem Tim. have fun with it, just be sure to have a good artist do it. o'yea if you are planing on putting it on your chest. the gun feels realy good across your sternum,:---) make sure you save that part for last.:-x


----------

